# Playdough



## Ivellise

Hola compañeros foristas:
*Plastilina o plasticina*
Sé que ha de faltarme algún lugar por buscar, pero hasta ahora no he encontrado la forma correcta de traducir "playdough". Las anteriores, son las formas más reconocidas pero entiendo que ninguna de ellas es una traducci¢n formal para "playdough".

Necesito saber cómo se conoce este tipo de masa arcillosa en diferentes países en que se habla español para hacer una traducción que sea justa para mi audiencia.

Su ayuda será muy apreciada.

Ivellise


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina se dice plastilina y no conozco ningún otro nombre para eso. No me parece informal la palabra. 

En portugués se dice plasticina, pero nunca lo escuché de un hispanoparlante.

plastilina  f. Material sintético blando y modelable, de varios colores, que utilizan los niños para jugar: cada niño hizo un muñeco de plastilina en el colegio. También se escribe plastelina.
Fuente: http://elmundo.es/diccionarios/ (no sé por qué no me abre la página de la RAE)


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina se dice plastilina y no conozco ningún otro nombre para eso. No me parece informal la palabra.
> 
> En portugués se dice plasticina, pero nunca lo escuché de un hispanoparlante.
> 
> plastilina f. Material sintético blando y modelable, de varios colores, que utilizan los niños para jugar: cada niño hizo un muñeco de plastilina en el colegio. También se escribe plastelina.
> Fuente: http://elmundo.es/diccionarios/ (no sé por qué no me abre la página de la RAE)


 
Yo tampoco he oído nunca plasticina en España


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo he visto "plasticina" en una traducción muy antigua de una novela británica al castellano, pero era obvio que el traductor no era nativo de habla hispana. "Plastilina" es el nombre genérico con el que se comercializa el "Playdough" en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Mei

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco he oído nunca plasticina en España


 
Yo tampoco, siempre he oído "plastilina".

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Mei said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco, siempre he oído "plastilina".
> 
> Mei


 
Lo mismo que yo  

Alundra.


----------



## Ivellise

Hola:

Muchísimas gracias por su colaboración. Plasticina es el nombre que se usa para este mismo producto en el área del caribe. Por eso deseaba obtener sus opiniones las cuales son muy valiosas para mi.

Gracias nuevamente,

Ivellise


----------



## SADACA

Alundra said:
			
		

> Lo mismo que yo
> 
> Alundra.


 
Plastilina!!!    Toda la vida!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Conozco "plastilina", "plastelina" y "plastiquina", pero la que vale es la primera. Por cierto, me acabo de enterar de que es una marca registrada.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Conozco "plastilina", "plastelina" y "plastiquina", pero la que vale es la primera. Por cierto, me acabo de enterar de que es una marca registrada.


Efectivamente, la palabra nace como marca y termina siendo admitida en la academia por su uso generalizado. Es el mismo caso que "túrmix", antigua marca de batidoras cuyo significado actual es "batidora eléctrica". De modo que "plastilina" puede que no la encontréis en diccionarios anteriores a 1992. En el diccionario de la RAE no consta ni "plasticina" ni "plastelina". Plastelina pudo ser una desviación o quizá una marca imitadora (?)


----------



## ieracub

¡Qué sorprendente!

En Chile siempre se le ha dicho *plasticina.* No sabía que no se le conocía con este nombre en otros países. 

Hace poco tiempo tomé una caja de _plasticina_ y encontré curioso que apareciera con el nombre de _plastilina_ y pensé que era sólo el nombre de la marca comercial.

Puse _plasticina_ en Google y lo primero que mostró fue _plasticina.cl_. ¡Una página chilena!

¿Será que la primera marca que llegó por acá era brasileña, donde, parece, que le llaman _plasticina, _y adoptamos esta forma?

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

> ¡Qué sorprendente!
> 
> En Chile siempre se le ha dicho plasticina. No sabía que no se le conocía con este nombre en otros países.
> 
> Hace poco tiempo tomé una caja de plasticina y encontré curioso que apareciera con el nombre de plastilina y pensé que era sólo el nombre de la marca comercial.
> 
> Puse plasticina en Google y lo primero que mostró fue plasticina.cl. ¡Una página chilena!
> 
> ¿Será que la primera marca que llegó por acá era brasileña, donde, parece, que le llaman plasticina, y adoptamos esta forma?
> 
> Saludos.



"Plasticine" es un invento Británico y una marca registrada.
En cualquier caso, el Inglés está imponiendo al resto del planeta sus reglas y su terminología,y lo peor de todo es que muchas de ellas son de origen latino (Video, Camera...), y que todos los demás países las están acatando sumisamente.
Recientemente he oído en otro foro que en España la gente ya dice Munic (Múnich), Cambodia (Camboya) y Bavaria (Baviera).  Acabaremos diciendo "let's vamos a Spain con los friends a watch el German match".
Es una pena que los hispanohablantes no nos pongamos de acuerdo en cuanto al uso de las palabras; nuestro idioma sería mucho más fuerte si estuviera unificado en este sentido.


----------



## lazarus1907

SADACA said:
			
		

> Plastilina!!!    Toda la vida!



Por cierto, no es por fastidiar, pero en Español, a diferencia del Inglés, se usan los símbolos de exclamación e interrogación invertidos:  ¡  ¿


----------



## englishfreak

Hola! sólo es que acabo de comprar un bote de plastilina para una actividad y me he quedado un poco sorprendida al leer lo siguiente en la etiqueta:

*The materials of mud are assured in safety but no eated by kiddie. In order to always keep the colorized mud is flexible, after you play it every time,you should put it back in case and cover it.If the colorized mud become little harder,you can add some water and mixed with it,its flexible is recovery as it was.* 

Bueno, a lo que iba yo, plastilina en wordreference aparece como plasticine; luego en mi diccionario aparece tb la marca Play-Doh, y pone que plasticine es una marca registrada. Si se quiere decir genéricamente, ¿se podría decir COLOR CLAY o algo del estilo? Me parece que tendré que contentarme con plasticine no?


----------



## Jellby

Si es eso lo que pone en la etiqueta, me parece una traducción al inglés bastante mala.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De acuerdo con Jellby; el texto es terrible...
Play-doh es una marca de plastilina; en Londres se refieren a este material como Play-doh, así genéricamente. Nunca he oído colorized mud...
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## danielfranco

Parece que alguna compañía no tenía fondos para contratar traductores... O los timaron... O decidieron utilizar una traducción automática en el Internet... O lo traduje yo.
Bueno, ya en serio, una vez pregunté yo si podía usar "modeling clay" en lugar de "plasticine" y me dijeron aquí en el trabajo otros traductores que no, porque la "modeling clay" se endurece al aire libre y la plastilina no lo hace. Desde entonces, obligado, le digo "plasticine" a la "plastilina".
Saludos.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Un comentario genial, Daniel!
Pero seguro que tú lo harías estupendamente...
un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Jink

En Chile, plastiCina.


----------



## ayante

Jink said:


> En Chile, plastiCina.


 
Yo también puedo dar cuenta de ello.


----------



## solysombra

Cuando era chica me reí mucho cuando escuché a unos uruguayos decir PLASTI*C*INA. Para mí, la única forma válida en todo el universo era PLASTI*L*INA...


----------



## Tape2Tape

Aquí en España se dice *Plastilina* por lo que en el Reino Unido se llama *plasticine*. Pero en el Reino Unido esiste "*plasticine*" de la marca Plasticine (aunque el nombre casi parece generico ahora, como Aspirina y tal) y tambien esiste *Play-Doh* que esta hecho de otros componentes aúnque tiene un uso muy parecido. Y en España tambien esiste Play-Doh.

Comparar eso 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasticine
con eso
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play-Doh

Por cierto, pinchando en "Español" en el primer enlace te lleva a la página de *plastilina*.

Aquí en España he oído tambien a *Plastidecor*, pero creo que es otra marca.


----------



## Toyita

En Colombia, Plastilina, solo eso.


----------



## K-Milla

Hola a todos!

Creo que en todos los paises de habla hispana es *"Plastilina"* lo cual no traduce nada bien "playdought", claro que es una forma usada generalmente a este material


----------



## Ron de Telde

Hola
La palabra *plastilina *aparece en la última edición del diccionario de la RAE como 'marca registrada' y a continuación explica que es una 'sustancia moldeable, de diversos colores, que se utiliza en escultura y como material educativo'.
Por el contrario, no reconoce la existencia de _plasticina.
_Saludos


----------



## foxter

en Uruguay decimos plasticina, nunca plastilina


----------



## Fredys

Hola
El "playdough" esta elaborado de materias primas comestibles (harina de trigo, maiz, almidón), por lo que se le puede llamar "Masilla de juego". 
La plastilina es elaborada de productos plasticos y puede contener metales pesados, por lo que su uso para los niños fue restringido.
espero ayudar.


----------



## millatoya

En Puerto Rico, El Caribe, se dice plastiCina. Es un coloquialismo. Pero en Colombia caribeña se dice plastilina. En Dominicana, plasticina. Y en Venezuela.... plasticina. En México .... plastilina. en Cuba... no sé si hay....


----------



## englishfreak

¡Plastidecor! ¡no se rompen, se pueden borrar! son pinturillas, no plastilina...


----------



## Monickv76

En Costa Rica decimos plasticina, con c.


----------



## italimex

Yo como que aprendi el espanol cuando fui a vivir a Mexico por tres anos, tambien quise saber como se llama playdough en espanol.  Hubo un debate entre la familia, y no estaban de acuerdo tampoco si era platicina, o si era plastilina.  Entonces, mi marido me aconsejo que la llamara plastiCILIna, incorporando las dos versiones en una sola palabra.  Pero siempre cuando digo plasticilina, la gente me corrige, y no acepta esta version tampoco.  En mi mente, desde entonces, siempre sera plastiCILIna.


----------



## VaneF

¡Hola! En línea con lo que plantea Fredys, en Argentina, cuando tenemos niños pequeños compramos "masa para jugar" y no "plastilina", porque son dos productos diferentes. El primero, muy blando, de textura similiar a la masa de pan, y por lo general no tóxico. El segundo, de consistencia más dura y más tóxico, y es el que utilizan los niños más grandes en la escuela primaria. Al producto "Play-doh" y similares les decimos "masa". Si bien encuentro en muchas páginas web el uso del término "plastilina" como equivalente a "playdough", yo optaría por traducirlo como "masa para jugar" para evitar confusiones. Así de literal y efectivo: 347,000 hits en google. Espero que te ayude. Saludos!


----------



## Mayra Esther

En Puerto Rico llamamos en español a la masa moldeable “PLASTICINA”, y ahora los maestros de preescolar de algunos colegios privados están usando “PLASTILINA”.  Entiendo que “PLASTICINA” es un regionalismo de mi país.


----------



## Argieman

Pequeño aporte: hay varios casos de marcas que terminan convirtiéndose en el nombre del producto. Lo mismo pasa en medicina, con las marcas de las drogas. El mas famoso es el caso de la Aspirina, que es la marca del ácido acetil salicílico. Por eso se usa el término "aspirinización" cuando esto sucede.


----------



## swift

Argieman said:


> Por eso se usa el término "aspirinización" cuando esto sucede.


O bien, de epónimos o antonomasia.


----------

